# BMW 645cic and V710 Bluetooth Works!



## tjquigley (Jan 8, 2005)

I just got my new 645cic - it is a fantastic vehicle. I am really impressed with the HUD and the active cruise - they are both well done. Of course, the most important thing about the car is the way it drives - and it drives wonderfully on our mountain roads. 

With regards to Bluetooth - I had read all the posts about bluetooth and verizon and the V710 phone - but decided to try anyway. After downloading SuperDave's patch and flashing the phone it works great! The car paired with the phone easily and now just getting into the car with the phone on in your pocket will connect the two. The address book pushes into the car and calls work correctly hands free. It is very cool. SuperDave's code was easy to install and didn't even require reactivation. I would recommend it!

:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

What is SuperDave's patch and where can it be downloaded ?

It would be useful to know for further reference


----------



## dlowry (Feb 22, 2005)

*SuperDaves v710 patch*

where do I get we get Super Daves patch for the v710?


tjquigley said:


> I just got my new 645cic - it is a fantastic vehicle. I am really impressed with the HUD and the active cruise - they are both well done. Of course, the most important thing about the car is the way it drives - and it drives wonderfully on our mountain roads.
> 
> With regards to Bluetooth - I had read all the posts about bluetooth and verizon and the V710 phone - but decided to try anyway. After downloading SuperDave's patch and flashing the phone it works great! The car paired with the phone easily and now just getting into the car with the phone on in your pocket will connect the two. The address book pushes into the car and calls work correctly hands free. It is very cool. SuperDave's code was easy to install and didn't even require reactivation. I would recommend it!
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

flashing a phone sounds like a lot of work....frikkin Verizon


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> What is SuperDave's patch and where can it be downloaded ?
> 
> It would be useful to know for further reference


Everything you need to know can be found at http://www.howardforums.com under the Verizon / Temporary V710 discussion.

Note that you'll need the Motorola USB cable and a bootlegged copy of the Motorola Phone Service Tool.

Also, none of this will help if you have a ULF-based BMW Bluetooth kit.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

This was posted today at the M3Forums.net... http://mysite.verizon.net/nappa6/other/BluetoothCarKitSupportChart.pdf

According to this chart the latest Verizon's V710 firmware update took care of the non-phonebook transfer issues _but only with the 05 Assist/Bluetooth TCU_. The Bluetooth ULF module phonebook transfer capability is not covered in this update.

No Caller ID is available for any BMW Bluetooth version, though...


----------



## Aknatar (May 8, 2003)

Technic said:



> This was posted today at the M3Forums.net... http://mysite.verizon.net/nappa6/other/BluetoothCarKitSupportChart.pdf
> 
> According to this chart the latest Verizon's V710 firmware update took care of the non-phonebook transfer issues _but only with the 05 Assist/Bluetooth TCU_. The Bluetooth ULF module phonebook transfer capability is not covered in this update.
> 
> No Caller ID is available for any BMW Bluetooth version, though...


so to confirm the v710 should work with 05 asst/BT cars? Is the update done through verizon or do I have to hack the phone?


----------

